# For me, Williams's greatest score



## robgb (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## JohnG (Aug 5, 2020)

And by far Mr. Spielberg's greatest movie.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 5, 2020)

I saw the LSO perform this live in the Royal Albert Hall about 18 months ago. JW was supposed to be conducting, but was taken ill shortly after arriving in London, and ended up listening to the concert on the radio from his hospital bed.

All I will say is that I confess to a few ‘unmanly moments’ when Carmine Lauri, rendered my emotions into shreds with his absolutely stunning performance of this piece.

It was one of the many highlights of that evening....


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 5, 2020)

I’d say Superman from the standpoint of the Thematic and motivic breadth/development under the roof of a single film. 

for the record I’d still say Jaws is Spielberg’s greatest film but obviously different strokes...but logistically what he had to contend with on that shoot, and the fact the the script is just flawless. The pacing is amazing and the acting is top drawer. Great chemistry between the three leads.
And let’s not forget Williams’ brilliant score which is so much more than the 2 note motif.


----------



## robgb (Aug 5, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I’d say Superman from the standpoint of the Thematic and motivic breadth/development under the roof of a single film.


Well I had an issue with the Superman score because I thought the original TV title score was genius, and I'm not big on super hero stuff. To be honest, this may be my favorite of his because I'm not that big of a fan otherwise. Although I do think JAWS and ET are great.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 5, 2020)

robgb said:


> Well I had an issue with the Superman score because I thought the original TV title score was genius, and I'm not big on super hero stuff. To be honest, this may be my favorite of his because I'm not that big of a fan otherwise. Although I do think JAWS and ET are great.


I never cared for ET much as a kid. But the last 20 minutes are sheer scoring gold. 

ive been listening more to Goldsmith these days actually. His earlier work was brilliant like POtA and Freud. Alien. Papillon. Patton. Omen... the list goes on...


----------



## robgb (Aug 5, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> ive been listening more to Goldsmith these days actually. His earlier work was brilliant like POtA and Freud. Alien. Papillon. Patton. Omen... the list goes on..


It's Goldsmith and Herrmann for me.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 11, 2020)

Just seen this, maybe its the venue, but this is beautiful....


----------

